# 180gr partitions or 220gr cor-lok



## aceman (Apr 24, 2008)

As a new member I'm curious for some feedback on the performance with using 180gr. partitions vs 220gr core-lok soft point in my 30-06 against an untimely close grizzly attack? I do not reload or prefer going to a bigger caliber, but in an emergency situation at say 25-50 yds, is the heavier 220gr. chunk of lead better or would the partition hold together?
I would even consider the 200gr partition but isn't available in factory loads for 30-06, so I'm looking for the best factory bullet performance that will at least take the grizz down and offer another shot or two, either in the shoulder or chest area, though I don't know if a centre head shot to the brain would be easy under the stress of an attack?
Hope the boys have either some technical or actual experience to help.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Forget the rifle. 12ga slugs. :thumb:


----------



## Broken Arrow (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree...carry a short barrel 12 guage pump loaded up with slugs.

Or, as we do as well, have a husky or two around camp.


----------



## aceman (Apr 24, 2008)

In reference to the recommendations for using 12ga slugs instead of my 30-06, I thought about this option and have always carried my 870 with a 20"sighted slug barrel, and 547gr slugs.
But the responses that I received was the foster style are great for broadside deer, moose and elk, but are too soft and lack the bone breaking penetration of a bonded bullet.
Any comments?

Aceman.


----------

